# Upcomming art flood? Will the site hold?



## Daniel Kay (Jul 9, 2008)

Just been wondering, now that FA was down so long (and will probably be for a few more days) ther emust have been some art stored up that will end up uploaded (at least one pic from myself)... well if it comes all at once do you think FA can hold that "art flood", it's possible with the new servers i guess.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 9, 2008)

I think we might break the new server with the upcoming art flood O-o..
Hopefully it won't...


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 9, 2008)

If it broke it...
Honestly I'd laugh.

I mean, it'd suck but... lol.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 9, 2008)

Steel Froggy said:


> If it broke it...
> Honestly I'd laugh.
> 
> I mean, it'd suck but... lol.


Haaa, Me too.
Id probably draw it as well.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 9, 2008)

FA will probably be a flood of submissions for a day..

I just have a couple poems though, so I will accept no blame xD


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

well i 4 to 5 to post and we might just brake the new one


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 9, 2008)

I myself have at least 10 submissions when it comes back up -.- of commissions of my characters, and drawings for others, and drawings for myself and stories...

way too much stuff T_T


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess there will be a flood of art from most people, though I honestly think I'll only have up to 5 or 6 pics, which is technically a flood for me XD


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 9, 2008)

i have a few 4 and counting as i continue to draw...


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got a couple. 3 or 4.
Along with a jour--

haha I bet they'll be a journal flood too


----------



## J-Neko (Jul 9, 2008)

Steel Froggy said:


> haha I bet they'll be a journal flood too



Yes... All of them saying how great it is that FA is back up!
(Which would be extra ironic if _that's_ what causes the server to re-crash ^_^ )


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't worry, she'll hold together!
*Millennium Falcon is rocked by another tie fighter blast*
C'mon, baby, hold together...


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 9, 2008)

I will be posting part of a story that I am writing, but on another note, with me watching close to 3000 people on the main site, I am expecting to get over 5000+submissions and 600+ journals. *shudders at the thought of my inbox getting so full so fast.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

Well if it does crash from the flood, don't look at me. My scanner has been broken for a month now. >v<


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe they'll put a temporary limit on how many submissions you can make a day, to keep the site from breaking. I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess i'll hold my submissions untill a day or 2 have passed, i can be patient enough, passed on GTA4 so far after all after wanting a new GTA so badly


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 9, 2008)

The hardware is certainly capable of shrugging it off.  As long as the _software_ doesn't have an aneurysm, we should be fine.


----------



## Asandria (Jul 9, 2008)

J-Neko said:


> Yes... All of them saying how great it is that FA is back up!


 
And don't forget all of the AC reports too.. that is a scary prospect all by itself.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, I already had a backlog of things to post when FA went down (since I'm in dA more than FA), so I'll be contributing to any ugly server death flood if it happens.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

I too have some art that needs to be uploaded. and i do need to finish trades or start on them.


----------



## Syno (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's an option....
All us arty people show some restraint and post only one or two of the artworks that we want to post on to the site at a time.
I have a few drawings I have drawn and want to put up on FA but I wont be putting them all on in one go... I will span it over a few days.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been totally slacking off


----------



## Growly (Jul 9, 2008)

Posting everying over the span of several days will also keep your watchers' attention!  The more active you are every day, the more people will come and watch!


----------



## blade (Jul 9, 2008)

I definitely do agree with that there...and it keeps the inboxes happy XP


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 9, 2008)

i actually plan to wait untill the day after FA comes back to upload anything because i was worried about an overload too


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 9, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> ... As long as the _software_ doesn't have an aneurysm, we should be fine.


If the software hasn't gotten an aneurysm from all the weird stuff that's been uploaded near-daily for the last couple of years by now, then there's little chance of it getting one the day it's brought back online.  That is, unless an art piece shoots lasers from its nipples at the server during upload...


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 10, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Don't worry, she'll hold together!
> *Millennium Falcon is rocked by another tie fighter blast*
> C'mon, baby, hold together...



Ham Salad for the win! 

Now, seriously- The flood will actually peak on the second or third day, by which point the majority of FA users will have returned. Not everyone checks FA (or even these forums) everyday.  So I kinda doubt the servers will be overloaded on uploads, but it will be heavy. 

d.m.f.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 10, 2008)

I seriously doubt the servers would be heavily restrained from all the uploads. if all the upload and access will slow down, connections be denied.

Growly has a point, though... uload slowly not to be easy on the new servers, but to keep your audience interested.

which could be quite the task with audience which has more than 1000 artists on their watch list... to think of the 'submissions' folder makes me shudder. this would need extra work to shine through. 9.9


----------



## Rouko7 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you really think about it, all the FA "addicts" (myself included) will be submitting so much, any single submission will probably be overlooked in the flood.... I say as hard as it will be, to wait 24-48 hours before uploading anything, that way you might get more exposure than 2 seconds lol


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, since I have yet to come up with anything new and original for FA, I hopefully WILL NOT be one of the people who helps (god forbid) break the new servers.


----------



## nedded (Jul 10, 2008)

I suggest the sort of thing that's done at banquets and school assemblies, where they ask only the people with names starting with a-g to upload, and then h-p, and so on. Not that you're forced to, but just a kind message asking everybody to wait their turn.

Of course, no one would see that message, because they'd all be waiting for day two or three to upload their stuff anyway.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd wait even longer than 24-48 hours. Not for the sake of the server, but for the sake of watchers who'll be coping with bulging Inboxes and may resort to mass deletions just to keep up. I'll simply wait till I've gone through my own messages and the pace of uploads has settled back to normal before dribbling out what little I've done 

---PCJ


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

During this downtime, I've actually stopped producing mass amounts of art. I've just felt like stretching and yawning and not drawing so much. No one to watch/no one to see, so why not take a vacation for awhile?

That being said, once FA is back, my inspiration will return, and I'll be back to copious production of artwork. 

I await the flood with eagerness.  Should be fun to see what people have done during the outage. ^__^


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 10, 2008)

With the server specs we know of so far, I think the site will run out of bandwidth before it runs out of processing power to handle the number of incoming requests.

But holding back on uploading your stuff, not out of fear of "breaking the server" but rather so your work doesn't get "lost in the flood" and overlooked, is probably a good strategy.


----------

